# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  InterPlanetary File System (IPFS), protocol and peer-to-peer network for storing and sharing data in a distributed file system, Protocol Labs, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Author - Juan Batiz-Benet

Developer - Protocol Labs, Inc.

ipfs.io

youtube.com/IPFSbot

twitter.com/ipfs

InterPlanetary File System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

An introduction to the Interplanetary File System

Oct 6, 2017




> Towards the Permanent Web! HTTP has served us well, but its time to upgrade the way the Internet works. IPFS provides a solution for the ills of HTTP. It content addresses data instead of location addressing it, and provides more bandwidth, better latency, and more resiliency. We'll build a simple video streaming web app using IPFS!

----------


## Airicist

IPFS: Interplanetary file storage!

May 14, 2018




> IPFS wants to decentralize the web and make it "Interplanetary", wow! But how does that work? 
> 
> Let's take a look at how IPFS works, how it can solve issue's like censorship and if it would really work across multiple planets!

----------

